# How much money have you made...



## southnorth (May 12, 2010)

...on released music (your own)? That is, not gigs or pre-paid sums. Only the total money made from CD sales, downloads on ITunes, etc.? Just for the fun of it. Clearly, it's only the poll result that's interesting, not who has made what.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 12, 2010)

When the song I co-wrote with the late Paul Jabara appeared on Julio Iglesias's first English album, my first check for mechanicals was $75,000.

Were it to happen today, it would be for $7,500.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 12, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Wed May 12 said:


> Were it to happen today, it would be for $7,500.



Please explain.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 12, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed May 12 said:


> Ashermusic @ Wed May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Were it to happen today, it would be for $7,500.
> ...



The album sold 5 million physical copies all over the world over 2 years. Now it would be mostly downloads, which pay a pittance, and people do not have to download the whole CD, only the hits if they choose.


----------



## david robinson (May 12, 2010)

hi,
if you check my age out, you'll see i've been around for a while.
over that time, i've sold enough content to live very well.
my problem is, i dislike the music industry.
j.


----------



## José Herring (May 12, 2010)

david robinson @ Wed May 12 said:


> hi,
> if you check my age out, you'll see i've been around for a while.
> over that time, i've sold enough content to live very well.
> my problem is, i dislike the music industry.
> j.



You're hilarious. :lol: 

For me. I came to LA in 1998 and the first two years were glorious. I had a ton of record work and some of my films were going international on cable so the royaltees were pretty decent. But, records in particular payed really, really well at the time. Then in about 2000 the next 5 years were a disaster. I've spent the last 5 years paying for that period. I still can't figure out what happened. But, now that I'm working my way out of debt I'm starting to see a ray of hope again.

I think the industry is shifting but there's still a lot of money to be had but the route to get there has changed quite a bit. Digital downloads are a wonderful thing the trick is in the marketing. Which cost money. But, the cool thing is that it gives the indie producer a real shot at getting noticed without a record deal. Bad thing is that if you were an arranger like I was back in the late 1990's there's not much in the way of good deals to be had when everybody is at home working on their next hit. So I'm moving more into being more of a producer. But that's a ton of work I'm finding.

Best of luck.

Jose


----------



## southnorth (May 12, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Wed May 12 said:


> my first check for mechanicals was $75.000.



Just a little bit more than my first payment. Eh...well, perhaps not a little bit...try a lot bit. Hehe.

Thanks for taking part in the "election" guys!


----------



## david robinson (May 13, 2010)

josejherring @ Wed May 12 said:


> david robinson @ Wed May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


same here jose.
production.......the final frontier.
had a laugh the other day.
a guy (some sort of CEO at Universal Music here in Sydney) rings up.
the last time we talked was, oh, some 14yrs ago.
said they had soundtrack work coming in all the time and there weren't enough composers to go around. LOL.
in essence, composers who could orchestrate properly.
got off the phone and shook my head in dismay..........
j.


----------

